# Motor für Schlauchi gesucht



## fischbär (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo

ich suche für mein Schlauchi einen Außenborder für die Elbe. Das Boot ist ein 3.6m Boot mit Luftboden. Es kann bis 15 PS motorisiert werden. Die Elbe bei uns ist ca. 100 m breit und fließt mit ca. 5 km/h. Die Beladung wären 2 Erwachsene plus 20 kg Kind.
Was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Die Preise für die Teile sind ja enorm!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Moin,

definiere mal "enorm" #c

es muss absolut kein Neumotor sein! Habe eben mal die Bucht durchgeblättert und ein paar nette Motörchen, sowohl Zweitakter als auch Viertakter, für deutlich unter 2000€ gefunden.

Achte nur gut drauf, ob es ein Kurz- oder ein Langschaft sein soll!

Gruß


----------



## fischbär (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Naja, gebraucht ist ok. 2000 ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer. Was bedeutet denn Kurzschaft? Bin bisher immer ohne Motor unterwegs gewesen und habe keine Ahnung. Der Motor sollte sich halt auch im Pkw transportieren lassen. Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die 15 PS ausreizen will.


----------



## ro-jog-rr (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Du brauchst einen Kurzschaft / Normalschaftmotor für ein Schlauchboot in der Größe. Das hat mit der Schaftlänge vom Motor bzw. mit der Spiegelhöhe beim Boot zu tun.

Wenn ihr nur langsam fahren wollt reichen euch 5PS.

Wenn ihr auch mal Strecke machen wollt und schnell fahren wollt sollten es mindestens 10 PS (2-Takt) sein, der zieht besser als ein 4-Takter in der Größe.

Ich würde allerdings in den sauren Apfel beißen und was mehr ausgeben und einen 15PS 2-Takter holen.
Die sind leicht und du bekommst immer dasselbe Geld wieder, seitdem der 15er führerscheinfrei ist.

Gute 15PS Motoren um Baujahr 2000 gibts wenn man ein wenig sucht für um die 1000€.

Wenn du noch fragen hast auch gerne per PN.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Willst du auch vom Schlauchi angeln  , oder nur fahren ? Frage nur aus reiner Neugierde , denn ein Hochdruck Luftboden ist eine sehr schwammige angelegenheit wenn man auch mal stehen möchte beim angeln vom Boot . Möchtest du nur fahren dann reicht ein 9.8 zweitakter völlig aus . Luftboden Schlauchis sind nicht so " steif " wie Holz oder Aluboden , und nicht so gut steuerbar bei schneller fahrt . Also ich würde bei der Größe 9.8 PS Zweitakt nehmen .


----------



## WalKo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Ich hoffe Du weißt das mit dem Motor, glaube ab 3PS auch die Kennzeichungspflicht kommt und man gewisse Papiere fürs Boot und Motor braucht wie Eigentumsnachweis, EuKonfirmitätserklärund usw.  http://www.bootstechnik.de/2010/06/21/kennzeichnungspflicht/

Was für ein Motor hängt von jedem selber und von seinen Wünschen ab. 
Der eine ist z.B. mit einem 5PS zufrieden.
Ich habe ein 4,6m Schlauchboot mit 20PS und würde ich wieder vor der Frage stehen was kaufen würde ich 30PS nehmen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## mahoe (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Hallo 
ich würde dir raten wenn du 15 PS dranhängen darfst, mach das
wenn du weniger nimmst wirst du dich irgendwann ärgern, war bei mir so
erst 5 PS 4T wegen der Anschaffungskosten, jetzt 20 PS 4T, von 9,9PS bis 20PS sind die vom Gewicht und Baugröße fast gleich (bei 4T) und 4T würde ich kaufen wegen der vielen Vorschriften auf den unterschiedlichen Gewässern
Gruß
Mario


----------



## ro-jog-rr (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



WalKo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du weißt das mit dem Motor, glaube ab 3PS auch die Kennzeichungspflicht kommt und man gewisse Papiere fürs Boot und Motor braucht wie Eigentumsnachweis, EuKonfirmitätserklärund usw.  http://www.bootstechnik.de/2010/06/21/kennzeichnungspflicht/



Das ist ja nun gar kein Problem.
Ein Sportboot egal welcher Größe meldet man am Besten beim WSA an.
Kostet einmalig 18 Euro und man bekommt eine Nummer...ein Kennzeichen das aufs Boot muss.

Beim WSA kann man angeben was man möchte, man könnte theoretisch auch Bootsdaten erfinden, das prüft keiner nach.

Das einzige was beachtet werden muss, dass ein CE Nachweis ab Bj 1998 erfolgen muss.
Bei älteren Booten braucht man das nicht.

Gruß Robert


----------



## allegoric (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



mahoe schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich würde dir raten wenn du 15 PS dranhängen darfst, mach das
> wenn du weniger nimmst wirst du dich irgendwann ärgern, war bei mir so
> erst 5 PS 4T wegen der Anschaffungskosten, jetzt 20 PS 4T, von 9,9PS bis 20PS sind die vom Gewicht und Baugröße fast gleich (bei 4T) und 4T würde ich kaufen wegen der vielen Vorschriften auf den unterschiedlichen Gewässern
> ...



Unterschreibe ich so! Ich hatte zuerst Schlauchi mit 5 PS, das war ganz witzig, man kam nur nicht voran, wenn mehr als 1 Person im Boot waren. Im Fluss gings auch alleine recht bescheiden.

Jetzt hab ich nen doppelt so schweren Alukahn mit 20 PS und der ginge auch mit 15 PS noch gut ab. Aber 15 PS muss man erst mal heben. Das geht nur zu zweit ins Auto rein und wieder raus. Daher lieber nen Trailer. 5 PS fällt im Fluss flach. 10 PS dürfte im Kriechtempo gehen.

Ich würde auch 4 Takter nehmen, es gibt so viele Gewässer, wo man nur 4 Takter mit entsprechender Zulassung fahren kann, da würde ich nicht mehr zurückschreiten wollen.

Das nächste, worauf ich achten würde, wäre Lautstärke im Standgas. Da finde ich z.B. Yamaha, Suzuki, Honda unschlagbar. Das nervt richtig, wenn man da hinten so nen Brummer dran hat.

Anderer Punkt sind verfügbarer Vertragswerkstätten in der Nähe. Bei uns kann ich "nur" Mercury, Suzuki, Yamaha Motoren anschleppen. Tohatsu etc. wird nicht gewartet. Damit musste ich immer sonst wie weit fahren. Das dürfte nicht oft so sein, möchte aber den Fakt erwähnen.

Viele Spaß beim Kauf! Ist leider ne teure Geschichte und wird auch nicht billiger. Ich habe auf der Boot in Düsseldorf einen super Fang gemacht und bereue den Neukauf nicht. Ich habe im Vergleich zu Internetpreisen 800€ gespart. Damit lohnte sich das Ganze auch. Bei mir ists ein Suzuki DF 20A geworden. Echt genial, gerade wenn man keine Starterbatterie verwenden möchte und das Teil ist im Vergleich sehr leicht. Aber die anderen namhaften Hersteller sind auch sehr gut. Gerade Honda und Yamaha finde ich super. Honda hat nen astreinen Durchzug ist aber rel. schwer.


----------



## WalKo (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Wie kommst drauf das Honda schwer ist?
http://tohatsu.de/media/docs/uploads/information/document/SonderdruckTOHATSU96dpi.pdf 
Die 15PS sind weitgehend baugleich wie die 20PS. 
und nur der Suzuki ist als Kurzschafft in der neuen Konstruktion gerade mal 3kg leichter, was in meinen Augen den Bock auch nicht wirklich Fett macht.
Das sind die nachgewogenen Gewichte.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## fischbär (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Wie ist denn das mit dem Transport? Passen die noch in einen PKW? Kann man die in jeder Orientierung lagern und transportieren, oder müssen die aufrecht stehen?
Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für Eure tollen Antworten!


----------



## ro-jog-rr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit dem Transport? Passen die noch in einen PKW? Kann man die in jeder Orientierung lagern und transportieren, oder müssen die aufrecht stehen?
> Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für Eure tollen Antworten!



So ein Motor passt in jeden PKW (außer einem Smart :q

Ich hatte auch schon einen 40PS Langschaft in meinem Lupo drin, dann halt mit umgelegten Sitzen.

Du kannst die Motoren auf die Seite legen.

2-Takter kannst du legen wie du willst.
4-Takter dürfen NUR auf eine Seite gelegt werden. Das liegt an dem Öl.
Welche Seite das ist siehst du in der Regel.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Ich habe selbst ein 3,5m-Schlauchi gefahren. Es hatte eien recht schweren Holzboden und eine Teleflex-Lenkung plus Fernschaltung. Motorisiert mit einem alten 9,9PS-Johnson. Mit 2 Leuten brachte das Motörchen die Fuhre satt ins Gleiten und ich konnte auf der Aller seinerzeit 32 km/h messen. 
 Mein Rat: wenn's geht, einen 2-Takter nehmen; - ist erstens leichter und zweitens agiler. Habe dann damals den 9,9er in einen 15er umgebaut. Ging dann ab wie "Schmitt's Katze". Allerdings vergaß ich, mich über die Kühlung des Umbaus schlau zu machen. Mangels Wärmehaushalt ist das gute Stück dann verreckt. 
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Broiler (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Also ich will mal in aller Kürze zwei Anmerkungen machen: Wenn Du auf die Elbe damit willst, dann auf jeden Fall 15 PS und nicht drunter. Mit zwei Mann und Angelkram gegen den Strom kommst du mit 10 oder gar 5 PS überhaupt nicht mehr richtig vorwärts.

Einen 15 PSer kannst Du wenns ein zweitakter ist auf jeden Fall allein ins Auto kriegen, beim 4 Takter sollte man schon ein paar mehr Muckis haben. Ich habe einen Honda BF 15 und komme damit gut allein klar. 

Ein Trailer erleichtert natürlich vieles, allerdings brauchst Du dann auch immer ne Slipstelle. Das Schlauchboot einfach aus dem Auto und aufbauen kannst Du in jeder Buhne die per PKW angefahren werden kann. Das kommt also ein bißchen darauf an, wo Du angeln willst.

Ich fahre ein GFK Boot und überlege inzwischen ob ich mir nicht einen Liegeplatz in MD miete, weil mir das Geslippe auf den Geist geht und je nach Wasserstand auch nicht überall möglich ist.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Gräte (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Ich häng mich mal hier rein. Habe ein 3 m Schlauchi und bisher immer einen
E-Motor gefahren . In meiner Gegend ist nichts Anderes zulässig.Inzwischen überlege ich mir für´n Urlaub ( Binnenseen/Talsperren/ evtl Fluss) einen Benziner zuzulegen. Maximal zulässig sind 10 PS und 42 kg. Ist mir aber zu schwer und zu groß da ich keinen Trailer habe. Welche Fahrleistungen darf ich ungefähr mit einem 6PS 4 Takter erwarten (1 oder2 Personen)? Habe  einen Tohatsu ins Auge gefaßt. Der ist schön leicht und hat eigentlich auch keine schlechten Kritiken.
Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## ro-jog-rr (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



Gräte schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier rein. Habe ein 3 m Schlauchi und bisher immer einen
> E-Motor gefahren . In meiner Gegend ist nichts Anderes zulässig.Inzwischen überlege ich mir für´n Urlaub ( Binnenseen/Talsperren/ evtl Fluss) einen Benziner zuzulegen. Maximal zulässig sind 10 PS und 42 kg. Ist mir aber zu schwer und zu groß da ich keinen Trailer habe. Welche Fahrleistungen darf ich ungefähr mit einem 6PS 4 Takter erwarten (1 oder2 Personen)? Habe  einen Tohatsu ins Auge gefaßt. Der ist schön leicht und hat eigentlich auch keine schlechten Kritiken.
> Viele Grüße Andreas



Hallo Andres, alleine wirst du mit nicht all zu viel Gepäck ins Gleiten kommen, zu zweit keinesfalls und dann fährst du mit ganz wenigen km/h.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Gräte (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Danke für Antwort Robert,
das habe ich in etwa so vermutet. Ich bin noch unentschlossen,ob sich die Sache in der Form lohnt. Gibt`s evtl. noch andere Erfahrungen bzgl. 3 Meter
Schlauchboot + 6 PS 4T Motor?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## vonda1909 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

hallo
wenn auf der weser 10ps reichen solten die auf der elbe lange passen
3,60m faltschlauchboot mit holzkiel und bodenplatten und weil man nicht jünger wird am spiegel falt räder angeschraubt so kannst du motor und boot leicht fahren
gruß vonda


----------



## ro-jog-rr (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



Gräte schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier rein. Habe ein 3 m Schlauchi und bisher immer einen
> E-Motor gefahren . In meiner Gegend ist nichts Anderes zulässig.Inzwischen überlege ich mir für´n Urlaub ( Binnenseen/Talsperren/ evtl Fluss) einen Benziner zuzulegen. Maximal zulässig sind 10 PS und 42 kg. Ist mir aber zu schwer und zu groß da ich keinen Trailer habe. Welche Fahrleistungen darf ich ungefähr mit einem 6PS 4 Takter erwarten (1 oder2 Personen)? Habe  einen Tohatsu ins Auge gefaßt. Der ist schön leicht und hat eigentlich auch keine schlechten Kritiken.
> Viele Grüße Andreas



Ich kann Dir nur zu einem 10PS 2-Takter raten, die von Mercury/Mariner sind von Baujahr 1999 bis 2004 oder so und wiegen nur 34kg.
Das wäre das optimale für dich, auch mit 2 Personen könnte das noch klappen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## vonda1909 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

hallo
genau denn wenn der motor zu schwer ist wird es auch hecklastig


----------



## Gräte (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Danke an alle für die Antworten,
Zweitakt hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Das geringe Gewicht und die einfache Technik spricht dafür. Aber nicht überall sind die Dinger noch zugelassen , außerdem hatte ich mal leihweise so ein Gerät mit 4 PS dran.Der war sehr laut,hat echt genervt.Wichtig wäre mir auch ein externer Tank,denn aus dem Kanister bei Wellengang nachfüllen war nicht so toll.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## srim1337 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Solides Ding und preiswert. Johnson Seahorse Außenboarder 6 Ps TOP, 400*€ VB
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social
Schon gefühlt 25 Jahre im Besitz von Familie..


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Hallo,

Danke noch mal für Eure Antworten! Ich habe jetzt einen schönen 15 PS Evinrude Zweitakter. Läuft gut, sehr gepflegt und mit externem Tank. Er ist leicht genug um ihn zu tragen und im PKW herumzukutschieren. Kostenpunkt waren 950 Euronen. Ich werde berichten, wie er sich macht.

Eine Frage aber noch: Was muss man an den Dingern wartungsmäßig machen? Er war gerade beim Service, soweit alles ok.
Da sind aber Schmiernippel dran. Wie oft muss da denn was für Fett rein? Und der Impeller? Wie lange soll der drin bleiben? Wie handhabt Ihr das?

Und Treibstoff: Superplus mit Zweitaktöl oder E5 mit Öl? Wie ist bei Evinrude denn das Mischungsverhältnis?


----------



## fischbär (19. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

So. Bin ihn gefahren. Völlig krank. 5 PS hätten es auch getan. Das Boot heizt über den See, bisher habe ich mir Vollgas nicht getraut. Halbgas war schon beängstigend. Benzinverbrauch war nicht messbar in der Stunde fahren mit 12 l Tank. puuuh...
Danke für eure Hilfe! Ihr seid super!


----------



## Tommes63 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Hab das auch grad in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, 2Takt Bootsmotoren brauchen TCW3 Öl, "normales" Öl aus dem Tankstellengemisch verbrennt nicht ordentlich, da Bootsmotoren nicht so warm werden.

Schmiernippel sind für die Lenkung, alle ein zwei Jahre mal nachfetten, damits schön leichtgängig bleibt.
Impeller sollte locker 2-3 Jahre halten.
Getriebeöl jährlich kontrollieren ob Wasser ins Gertiebe gekommen ist. Eingefahrene Angelschnüre können schon mal den Simmering hinter dem Propeller beschädigen.

15 PS is doch o.k., so macht die Fahrt zum Angeln erst richtig Spaß


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Getriebeöl? Sollte ich das gleich mal wechseln?
Woran sehe ich denn, dass der Impeller abschmiert?
TC-W3 Öl mach ich rein, wenn das Originalbenzin verheizt ist. Keine Ahnung, was da drinnen ist...
Gibt es für die Dinger eigentlich noch Handbücher? Ist ein Evinrude 15 PS 2-Takter von 1993, E15RETB ist die Modellnummer.


----------



## Tommes63 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Getriebeöl?Woran sehe ich denn, dass der Impeller abschmiert?


Kühlwasserkontrollstrahl beobachten. Sollte immer i.O. sein. Kann Immer mal passieren, daß Dreck die Kanäle verstopft, auch wenn der Impeller noch gut ist.


fischbär schrieb:


> Er war gerade beim Service, soweit alles ok.


Dann wird doch alles laufen. Brauchst erst mal nix machen.


----------



## shadow61 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Hi Schlauchi. Ich kann dir einen 15 PS Motor nicht empfehlen, denn der ist einfach zu schwer ihn ständig hin und her zu schleppen. Hatte selber einen neuen 15 PS Yamaha mit 49 Kg für 2550 € und bin froh Ihn wieder los zu sein. Habe jetzt für mein Honda Honwave T 35 einen leichten 5 PS Suzuki und bin voll zufrieden damit und komme allein gut in die Gleitphase. Mit 3 Personen ist er zwar etwas schwach aber reicht aus zum tuckern. Ist immer die Frage was man will. Gruß Shadow


----------



## fischbär (22. März 2016)

*AW: Motor für Schlauchi gesucht*

Hallo Shadow, genau deswegen habe ich den Zweitakter gekauft. Da sind die 15 PS für um die 30 kg zu haben. Nachgemessen habe ich nicht, aber ich kann ihn noch tragen.


----------

